# Eumex Tel Anlage unter LInux

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich wollte nachfragen, ob jemand von euch schonmal eine Eumex 504 SE Telefonanlage unter Linux zum Laufen gebracht hat?

----------

## sambatasse

Das ist leider ein sehr übles Tema eumex und Linux.

Aus der Praxis sehe ich da fast keine Chanse zumal ja selbt mit Windows pobs hast.

Ick habe nur mal was gelesen da hats jemand mit wine versucht, wäre auch woll der einzige ansatz.

Naja wenns möglich ist verkloppe das ding bei einen grossen namentlich nicht genaten Aktionshaus und holle dir zb auerswald die supporten richtig Linux und taugen auch was.

Leider kann ick dir nicht weiter helfen.

----------

## LL0rd

Okay, eigentlich muss ich nur den ISDN Adapter der Anlage nutzen...... Aber ich hab hier noch nen ISDN Controller rumfliegen. Kann ich eigentlich irgendwie aus einem S0 Buss Zwei ISDN Leitungen machen?

----------

## sambatasse

*sich freu weil mal von was Ahnung*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich irgendwie aus einem S0 Buss Zwei ISDN Leitungen machen?

 

Nehme an du hast eine Isdn Buchse am gerät und Wilst zb 2 Telefone anschlissen.

Das geht ist ja S0 bus am einfachsten wenn du nichts bastelln wilst gehst in Baumarkt gibts verteiler unter 20Euro.

Der kommt in S0 der Anlage daran kanste dann Telefone usw anschliessen.

----------

## Freiburg

wieso aus einem S0 Bus zwei machen? Du hast hinter dem NTBA doch schon zwei, damit kannst du einmal die Telefonanlage anschließen und die Isdn-Karte. Oder sind heute die NTBA's schon mit in den Telefonanlagen

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> wieso aus einem S0 Bus zwei machen?

 

Damit die TK-Anlage sinn macht  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Oder sind heute die NTBA's schon mit in den Telefonanlagen

 

Jup bei einigen neuen Telefon Anbietern die haben alles in ein BOX.

Anschlissen es kommen DSL S0 Analog raus.

Habs schon bei einigen Kunden, bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die Dinger gut finde.

----------

## LL0rd

ich bin noch bei der guten alten terrorkom mit den guten alten geräten, nur hab ich folgendes problem: 

Am NTBA hab ich ja 2 Anschlussmöglichkeiten:

1. ISDN Telefon

2. ISDN Anlage

An der Anlage hab ich auch noch einen S0 Anschluss, da ist aber leider schon ein anderer Rechner (Fax Server) angeschlossen. Nun brauch ich leider noch eine Anschlussmöglichkeit. Dachte man könnte über die Anlage selbst mittels USB Kabel gehen, scheint aber doch nicht so zu sein ( FU Telekom  :Wink:  ), also ist das einzige, was übrigbleibt, noch einen Anschluss an der S0  zu schaffen

----------

## sambatasse

Naja dann machs am einfachsten wie oben schonmal gesagt kauf nen Bus Verteiler.

Sonst muste rumbasteln und Abschlusswiederstände usw mit nem Verteiler geht nix daneben.

Dann kanste überlegen ob du S0 Ext. oder S0 Int. dir vertereilst.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Mit der Treiberproblematik hat sich aber in den letzten Monaten einiges getan. Warst Du schon bei http://eumex.sourceforge.net/ ?

----------

## LL0rd

ja, ich war auf der seite, ist aber auch schon einige monate her.... als ich das letzte mal da war, war die aktuellste version für den 2.2.xer Kernel. Ich hatte die Anlage auch schonmal unter Linux in Betrieb, es war aber zu meinen Linux Anfangszeigen und damals mit AFAIK SuSE 7.0. Ich werde morgen mal schauen, ob ich die Treiber installiert bekomme

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Dann wird es Dich vermutlich freuen zu hören, dass die neuen Treiber inzwischen mit Kernel 2.4 und auch 2.6 funktionieren  :Smile: 

----------

